# 20th anniversary ideas?



## TX-SC

The wife and I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary in May. We honeymooned in Colonial Williamsburg back in 1996. This year we are considering a cabin near Asheville, NC for a few days. I would still like to get her something but I'm at a loss. She doesn't really care for jewelry or trinkets and doesn't really have a lot of hobbies. Any ideas?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I have an idea.. a very touching one...though it will take a little work on your behalf.. and time...

You could make her a "Movie Maker video" of your lives together...where it all began.. till now.. your journey together....

This will require having a load of pictures (scanning old ones, wedding pics, etc) and gathering the new, getting them organized in order.... downloading "*Windows Movie Maker*".. finding that special song or a couple of them... and putting it together.. this could blow her away.. very special.. a Keepsake ... 

I did this for myself & husband - after I made one of these for our oldest's Grad party years ago... I thought ..."hey, that was pretty easy"...why not make one for US...I stayed up all night scanning old photos one night.. (so easy to piece this together ... then save the downloaded video)...

Just seeing all those memories flashing across the screen...with the words to a special song....







...it stirred my emotions so strongly... where did all the years go.. they flew past us.. but darn they were good.... this well of appreciation arose in me ...I just wanted to reach in the screen & grab that hot young man , wishing we could go back in time... 

I planned a string of little vacations..just him & I... just a lot of fun...

If she's Romantic at all... she would eat that up... Just saying!!


----------



## the guy

Trust me,,,get her something bright and shiny.

Chicks love shyt that sparkles.

She may not wear it until the next xmas party or your next anni...the fact remains it will dazzle her and give you enough time to take her clothes off before she loses the trance that lure will put on her.

That's mt $0,02


----------



## Marc878

A nice watch.


----------



## bbdad

I'm in the same boat...20 years this summer. Want to do something special. Been working way too many hours lately, so need to make it really good.


----------



## brooklynAnn

We are going to be 24 years this May. Can't believe we have made it this far and it's all to my H. 

I love SA's idea. Last summer my H came home after visiting one of his relatives, looking for me. Actually, looking for his bride, they were looking at our wedding video at his uncle's home. My kids had a nice laugh and mum we did not know so so and so happened at your wedding. It's so amazing seeing my H's joy that day as he remembered our wedding day.

I already received my anniversary gift/mother's day/Xmas, it's a beautiful 2 carat eternity band. 

Maybe, you should get her a nice piece of jewelry to mark the occasion as well. 

Or maybe, you should return to your honeymoon destination. Williamsburg is fun and a nice b&b would be amazing.

Here is to making many more beautiful memories!


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks guys! Great ideas and much to consider here.


----------



## karole

If you are going to go to Ashville, check out "The Grove Park Inn." My husband and I stayed there for our 20th anniversary. It's beautiful and they have the most unbelievable spa. It's expensive, but worth the cost.

https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/asheville-grove-park


----------



## heartsbeating

TX-SC said:


> The wife and I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary in May. We honeymooned in Colonial Williamsburg back in 1996. This year we are considering a cabin near Asheville, NC for a few days. I would still like to get her something but I'm at a loss. She doesn't really care for jewelry or trinkets and doesn't really have a lot of hobbies. Any ideas?


What does she enjoy? 

Without knowing this, my suggested idea is an experience. It will take some planning if you're up to the challenge. Where you are considering visiting looks beautiful. Lots of great picnic spots. 

I think a special idea would be to find someone to set up a 'surprise' picnic for you. A local catering, events, or even florist may be able to help with this... or at least point you in the right direction of someone who could. You arrive to find the blanket, delicious foods, and perhaps rustic framed photographs of you as a couple (or a few photos pegged onto a string between trees if allowed). This could be simple or elaborate. 

Alternatively, arrange for a gourmet picnic from a local bakery or catering there, have the blanket and accessories ready to go in the car. If you both drink, get a couple of crystal champagne glasses engraved with a message for you both and marking your 20th year anniversary. Keep it a surprise. With her in the car, collect the pre-arranged gourmet picnic basket, have a location in mind, go there and set up with champagne, the glasses wrapped for her, then toast and enjoy. 

Just an idea. Hope it helps to spark inspiration. Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Forever27

SA, your idea is really wonderful - already started working on this as our 25th is coming up soon. Going through these albums brings back so many memories. Not sure where the time goes.


----------



## Yeswecan

I'm on my 22nd next weekend. I have booked a 2 night stary in a historic hotel with plans to see the sights. What I normally do is find a quaint town with nice country type stores. There is always a jewelry store in the mix. We go in to browse. My W selects what she would like in memory of the anniversary.


----------



## Yeswecan

heartsbeating said:


> What does she enjoy?
> 
> Without knowing this, my suggested idea is an experience. It will take some planning if you're up to the challenge. Where you are considering visiting looks beautiful. Lots of great picnic spots.
> 
> I think a special idea would be to find someone to set up a 'surprise' picnic for you. A local catering, events, or even florist may be able to help with this... or at least point you in the right direction of someone who could. You arrive to find the blanket, delicious foods, and perhaps rustic framed photographs of you as a couple (or a few photos pegged onto a string between trees if allowed). This could be simple or elaborate.
> 
> Alternatively, arrange for a gourmet picnic from a local bakery or catering there, have the blanket and accessories ready to go in the car. If you both drink, get a couple of crystal champagne glasses engraved with a message for you both and marking your 20th year anniversary. Keep it a surprise. With her in the car, collect the pre-arranged gourmet picnic basket, have a location in mind, go there and set up with champagne, the glasses wrapped for her, then toast and enjoy.
> 
> Just an idea. Hope it helps to spark inspiration. Congratulations on your anniversary.



My W did the basket deal about 15 years ago. Stole me from work at lunch. Had a basket ready to go. She took me to the park where we spent the afternoon sitting on the grass enjoying each other. :smile2:


----------



## dash74

Rent a houseboat on a nice lake, look at powell, dale hollow, table rock


----------



## TX-SC

Well, we made reservations last night; three nights in a secluded cabin in the Blueridge near Asheville. It has a hot tub and a massage table! We'll spend a lot of time hiking, seeing some sites, and getting to know each other . Still considering a gift, but not sure on what yet.


----------



## GTdad

TX-SC said:


> Well, we made reservations last night; three nights in a secluded cabin in the Blueridge near Asheville. It has a hot tub and a massage table! We'll spend a lot of time hiking, seeing some sites, and getting to know each other . Still considering a gift, but not sure on what yet.


Wonderful area, one of the prettiest parts of the country IMO.

For our 30th, my wife and I simply spent the weekend in Galveston. eating at interesting places, walking around and shopping in the Strand (the old business district), and taking some tours. And some hot sexy time at night.  No rat race and no checking phones.

Pretty low key, but we really enjoyed each other's company. If I got her anything, it was apparently pretty inconsequential because I don't remember what it was. Nonetheless, the weekend was a very nice gift for both of us.

Have a great time and happy anniversary!


----------



## TX-SC

GTdad said:


> Wonderful area, one of the prettiest parts of the country IMO.
> 
> For our 30th, my wife and I simply spent the weekend in Galveston. eating at interesting places, walking around and shopping in the Strand (the old business district), and taking some tours. And some hot sexy time at night.  No rat race and no checking phones.
> 
> Pretty low key, but we really enjoyed each other's company. If I got her anything, it was apparently pretty inconsequential because I don't remember what it was. Nonetheless, the weekend was a very nice gift for both of us.
> 
> Have a great time and happy anniversary!


Thanks!


----------



## Yeswecan

Good deal TX-SC. Color me gone this weekend with my W of 22 years. I found a cool thing to do Saturday night. Might sound hokie...drive in movie theater. She has never been and I went to one when I was a wee kid. This will tell when...the movie was Jeremiah Johnson(1972). Sheesh...dating myself now. Anyway, will be cool to watch the movie and a little necking.


----------



## TX-SC

Yeswecan said:


> This will tell when...the movie was Jeremiah Johnson(1972). Sheesh...dating myself now. Anyway, will be cool to watch the movie and a little necking.


"Skin that one greenhorn and I'll go get you another one!" One of my favorite scenes! Of course, I was only three when that came out but I rented it a few times on VHS. Have fun at the drive-in!


----------

